# Question about cats



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

A few months ago my DS was playing in the garden and he grabbed a neighbours cat and beckoned it ito the house. He had some spare ham on his sarnies, when he's round my nans he feeds her cat ham, so he fed this cat some ham, ever since its like we've got a friend for life. 

Before it was random visits, a few times a week, but its gone from that to the cat coming into our house as soon as we open the door in the morning. It has a tag thing round its collar but I've got no idea how they work, I've got no idea where the cat comes from. 

As soon as we get in from work, the cat is sat at the front door waiting to come in, she's really made herself at home here, we've accidently started feeding her some cat biscuits. 

We really don't mind but it looks like we've sort of adopted this cat. I posted this as I was just getting some fresh air as I was feeling sick, the cat is sat by the back door miowing in a pained kind of fashion as if to say please let me in its rather chilly out here. 

But as its not our cat, even though we've made it feel welcome surely it should wish to go home at some point to see its owners. 

I feel quite guilty that she's left outside in the cold. 

What is the correct etiquette here? This is someones pet, but it feels as she's here most of the time she's more or less adopted us anyway. 

xx


----------



## Maple Leaf (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi MrsMaguire,

Our cat has a chip implanted in the back of her neck, so if she gets lost any vet can easily scan it to bring up all our contact details etc. You wouldn't be able to see if she has one of these as it is under the skin, but I think most cats probably have them now.  I would suggest contacting your local vets, to ask their advice and see if they can scan the cat for a chip.  

Cats will keep coming back if there is food on offer even if they are also getting fed and are well cared for at home. Or, it may be that the cat has strayed too far from home and can't find it's way back. I think ideally you need to try and track down it's owners first if you can. That's my slightly biased opinion as cat owner of course!

I hope that helps.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hiya,

No I totally appreciate your opinion, we reckon she's whoring it and has a few houses she visits as DH & I were away on business this week, but she was there as soon as we got back waiting on the door step. 

I think I was worried that she was being mistreated so was coming to us instead. But after the post last night we've not seen her today. 

I'm guessing as she sits by our back door crying at night maybe that she's a locked out cat. 

I don't even know how you'd get a cat flap into these UPVC doors we have here. 

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My work colleague also started to feed and pet a neighbours cat, the neighbour were then moving and on the last day the wife rang on the doorbell with the cat in her arms she was angry and said as she had tried to take their cat, she could have it and polnked it in her arms and the family drove off in the van.

L x


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

This actually happened to me as the owner of 4 (now 3 cats).  My male cat just adopted my neighbours.  Correct ettiquitte is not to feed the cat, not to let it in and to ask around as to who's cat it is.  If the cat continues to come to you then speaking to it's owner about possible adoption or for them to get a cat behaviourist in. Sometimes they have the keep the cat in for months to correct the behaviour other times it's due to other animals in the house etc.  

My male cat just got sick of having to compete with 3 females(well 4 including me).  He adopted my neighbours as they had just lost 2 cats in 6 months.  I was devestated for months as I was convinced they were feeding him.  They were letting him in and this plus him scent marking made him think it was his new home.

Cats are independent creatures they will go where they wish and love who they wish.  You can't control that.  The only thing you can do is put up barriers and speak honestly with the animal's owners.  

Just my experience!

Dawn


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi Dawn,

Thanks for your reply, we actually heard a neighbour calling for a cat, we discovered she had a number on her collar so we gave it a call. The owner was more than happy for her to keep coming in again, especially as she came to us during the fireworks and all that. 

We're away on business this week, so she should have gone home, we always kick her out before we go to bed. 

I hope at some point DH lets me have a cat of our own as he gets on so well with 'Napoleon' (who's real name is Holly Dolly) 

Can you put a catflap in a double panel upvc door?

xx


----------



## waikiki (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Dawn,

When you say double panel door, do you mean that there are two profiled panels on the bottom left and right of the door?  If so it can be a bit tricky to fit a cat flap, as you will need to fill the space that will be left between the lower profile area of the panel and the flap once it is fitted.

If however the bottom half of the door has a flat surface, then you can easily fit a cat flap.  There are also some cat flaps that you can fit into glass (windows, doors etc) or through walls, so that could be another option.

Hope that helps.  

waikiki


----------

